

A conversation with Marc Andreessen on PBS's Charlie Rose - indiejade
http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/10093

======
alex_c
Thanks for posting that. It probably doesn't have much content that will be
new to News.YC readers, but I'm a big fan of Marc Andreessen and the interview
was a fun whirlwind tour of the industry.

